# Meet Treacle :D



## Jodiee182_x (Aug 8, 2010)

Adopted a buck a Tuesday, he's about 4 months and some sort of argente I do believe.
His previous owners were breeders, but they were keeping the mouseys in plastic drawers and from I could see there was no ventilation 
He's quite timid atm, they said he used to be real friendly but they've not had time for him lately, so everytime I look at him he scurries away :lol: but we're getting there.
My camera has ran out of battery, so ama get some pics in the morning, he's a cutie XD

Also can someone tell me the difference between red, ruby and pink eyes please? 
Thanks guys


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Can't wait for piccies  
As far as I know ruby is a very, very dark pink (just like the gemstone) whereas pink is the palest and red just looks red :? Have a look on here as Jack went into some detail: viewtopic.php?f=26&t=4491
and maybe he'll be along to give you a better explanation than my "pink is pink" :lol:


----------



## Jodiee182_x (Aug 8, 2010)

And here he is 










nice one of his coat




































bein a wee grump cause i woke him up


----------



## Jodiee182_x (Aug 8, 2010)

sorry some of the resizes didnt work


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

he looks brindle to me. i have 2 brindles myself and he looks like my buck Dr. Worm


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah, red eyed dilution does a fair job of hiding the brindling on a short haired mousie, but with the long hair it shows through.


----------



## Jodiee182_x (Aug 8, 2010)

Dr Worm :lol: love it
ooooh brindle, lovely 
thanks guys


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

jodiee your in the uk arnt you? if you are i doubt its brindle since we dont have the gene over here unless its been shipped in from america, its not readyly available.


----------



## Jodiee182_x (Aug 8, 2010)

Yeh I'm scotland, the guy I got him from was a breeder, I asked him his coat type and he just said "he's a kind of cream colour" :?


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

yeah he isnt a brindle then i believe theres only one person in the country with brindle and i dont think they sell stock. I'm tempted to say roan tbh but i'm not sure if thats in the uk as i've mainly seen them in the us


----------



## Elven (Apr 18, 2010)

Well, when breeding feeders, it's not important to know the colours. More unusual is to breed longhaired one's, most feederbreeders prefer shorthairs.


----------



## Jodiee182_x (Aug 8, 2010)

he wasn't a feeder breeder, just a small time breeder


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Maybe he's argente! He is the spitting image of Pop my recue boy from Galsgow with long hair, so mayeb they are related as there don't seem to be many long haired mice around here.


----------



## Jodiee182_x (Aug 8, 2010)

hmmm, could well be!


----------

